# Question: Breitling Rubber + Deployment Clasp



## trialsn (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi all,

So I'm sitting on the fence on whether I want to purchase this band for my SO2 that I semi recently acquired via WUS. I was wondering if anyone could comment on the durability, practicalness, and whether it is worth the $400 (plus/minus) price tag. 

I have tried a search on google and WUS and have come up with nothing in terms of a review. Additionally I was wondering if there is a major difference between the Ocean Racer and Diver Pro strap other than the holes. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Cheers all!

Chris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

I recently bought a new Superocean 44 with the ocean racer/deployment strap!

Just make sure you don't have massive wrists as I wear mine full size (didn't need to cut it) albeit with the 9mm clasp extension still available if required.
And I still find it quite tight to slip over my hand.
The rubber (it is rubber) feels more like silicone & is so soft and pliable ... more so than the pro.

I love mine & think the deployment is awesome.

edit; Just measured my wrist at 8.5 inches.


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

I was always of the opinion - bracelets first, leather straps - sometimes, rubber - never.
Recently I decided, what the hell, let's try the rubber.
So I have acquired a DP III rubber strap with a deployant for my Chronomat from a kind member on another forum.
I simply can not explain why but this combo had become my by far favourite and the Chronomat on rubber for now at least occupies around 50% of my wrist time.


----------



## trialsn (Jan 13, 2014)

Any difference between the ocean racer vs diver pro other than physical appearance? I'm lucky enough to have Breitling Canada close to my work so I can get everything directly from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

